# Online shopping in Dubai



## aarond.bennett

Hi Guys!!!

I am busy doing my dissertation for my MBA and I am trying to collect information on the consumers perception of online shopping in Dubai/UAE.

I have a quick survey and have attached the link to below, I would greatly appreciate it if you took a couple of minutes to answer the questions!!!

PLEASE feel free to send this email to any other Expats (or even locals) living in Dubai/UAE, the more responses I get the more accurate my results. My aim is to try and understand what consumers want from online shopping in Dubai and help entrepreneurs with their online start ups.

The password for the survey is “diss2011”

polldaddy .c o m/s/8EBBB47C3A0F06E4 (Sorry, I have to do it this way because the forum wont allow me to paste a link!)

Kind regards and thanks for the help!
Aaron


----------

